# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Nhận phần mềm google map cho ĐTDĐ Nokia S60v3

## stylehanquoc

trên diển đàn không thấy link tải phần mềm google map cho đtdđ nokia s60v3, xin gửi cho tôi phần mềm này để sử dụng.

----------

